# Portmau to Canaries



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone been on this Ferry from Portmau (Portugal) to the Canaries, either Gran Canaria or Tenerife, looking to find out what the crossing was like and the cost if possible

regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

I am not aware of any ferries that sail the route mentioned. I am aware of ferries operating from Cadiz to the Canary Islands.

www.aferry.to

Russell


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Done the Cadiz to Tenerife route but many years ago about 91. It was ok but food was cold we chose hot food by feeling the plates. At least it got us there. Weather was a bit blustery when we went but not to bad. We did the share thing 4 women share a bunk room and 4 men a different one. You could get cabins but we did it budget.

Everyone was friendly which made up for the shortcomings but the ship shortly after caught fire mind you when you look at plastic pot plants and they have died... you know that things are getting old and tired









As we ended up living in and loving Tenerife for 5years l would recommend it as the place to go to but l am biased. If you like Tenerife you tend to dislike gran canaria and vice versa. There was a small camp-site in Arona l think it was but was in the 90's we never stayed there just looked round it.


----------

